
MetaCartel: A Mysterious Community in the Ethereum Ecosystem - AVTizzle
https://www.telefuel.com/blog/inside-metacartel-a-mysterious-community-on-the-frontier-of-the-ethereum-ecosystem
======
coopahtroopa
The power of the MetaCartel community is incredible. Stoked to watch where
this goes!

